# P kovachii



## Guarceñosis (Sep 16, 2019)

P kovachii that comes from Manolo Arias in Perú. Grown in cold weather at @7200ft asl in a cymbidiun type pot. Lots of water every day. One flower open and 3 more to come.


----------



## Ray (Sep 16, 2019)

Spectacular!


----------



## abax (Sep 16, 2019)

This is one of the best kovs I've even seen...large, well proportioned
and splendid color. Congratulations on excellent growing.


----------



## musa (Sep 17, 2019)

Congrats! That is ablolutely perfect!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 17, 2019)

wow!
i appreciate the closeups too!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 17, 2019)

So spectacular !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2019)

THanks for sharing. Can you show us a photo of the pot and foliage. I'm so sad I had to leave the one he gave me in Canada in Canada!


----------



## Guarceñosis (Sep 17, 2019)

NYEric said:


> THanks for sharing. Can you show us a photo of the pot and foliage. I'm so sad I had to leave the one he gave me in Canada in Canada!


----------



## Guarceñosis (Sep 17, 2019)

Pouch picture detail


----------



## blondie (Sep 18, 2019)

Fantastic


----------



## cpmaniac (Sep 18, 2019)

Gorgeous flower and a flourishing plant - well done!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 23, 2019)

Lots of nice, new growth! Thanks.


----------



## Brabantia (Sep 25, 2019)

Beautiful !


----------



## Guarceñosis (Oct 1, 2019)

The first flower already fell. Now with 3 flowers open and one more to open.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 1, 2019)

Nice that it holds multiple flowers. Are you breeding with this?


----------



## Dandrobium (Oct 1, 2019)

Wow, that is incredible. Such a healthy plant, great job growing!!


----------



## BrucherT (Oct 1, 2019)

Dizzyingly incredible.


----------

